# Brit with Australian PR registered as UK self employed and limited company director



## andy1980 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi

My situation is fairly complex, but essentially:

* I'm a 32 year old UK citizen.

* I've been in Australia for just over 1 year on a working holiday visa, which I've recently converted into Permanent Residency on a 189 (self sponsored skilled migration VISA) giving me indefinite right to remain in Australia.

* I'm registered as self employed in the UK and have a small ongoing income from an online business and also an income from my let mortgaged property in London.

* I'm also Director of my own UK Limited Company which I used as an IT contractor to contract my services to various clients. This company has substantial (£100k+) post tax savings in it. This company has a very small on going income from some private clients.

* I've been paying myself via PAYE and dividends from my company and completing a UK Self Assessment form (I've paid myself £37k just below the higher rate tax bracket) and was planning to continue to do this until the company is out of money.

* I've not completed a UK P85 form yet.

* Since I go PR I've recently started working as an IT consultant in Melbourne (via an "umbrella" company).

* I wish to buy a property in Australia - ideally using the substantial savings in my limited company, extracting them in the most tax efficient manner. I'm open to the option of closing the company.

* I wish to simplify my accounting situation and stop paying double tax!


If you can offer advice in these areas, or can recommend me any professionals in Melbourne who can, please let me know.

Many thanks,
Andy


----------

